# iRulu 7 inches Tablet and the SD Card



## juancarlos68 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi everybody, 

I recently bought an iRulu 7 inches Tablet, with a 8 Gb SDCard installed. When I began to use it, I discovered from time to time the free space of the SDCard "lost" misteriously although I didn't stored new data on it.

When I used the Windows Disk Repair Tool, the free space returned and all was Ok until the next time. This problem happened mainly when I use the videoplayer or opened office documents stored in the SDCard.

This week I posted the problem and someone suggested me to format the SDCard in NTFS mode instead the FAT32 original. I did it using the Gparted software from LinuxMint 17.0 OS and it was OK but when I tried to rename the SDCard all was wrong... probably I did something wrong because the SDCard dissappear from the tablet system, it doesn't recognize the card and even worst when I connect the tablet to my PC the OS doesn't recognize it either... 

My questions are:

How could I recover the SDCard recognition in order to format it later?

The SDCard in the iRulu tablet is integrated to the base or it could be removed? 

Fortunatelly the tablet has a slot in order to insert an external SD Card and I think I have some hope, but I don't want to loose 8 Gbs ...

Waiting for some help... 

BTW: I live in Cuba and I can access to any technical center or a new tablet...

Thanks to everybody and excuse my bad english

Juan Carlos
Havana - Cuba


----------

